

Jupiter cloud belt missing again - eam
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/space/05/20/jupiter.cloud.belt.missing/index.html?hpt=C1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1364912>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1340492>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1342038>

